# Bilaterale Bildfilter



## Marv (9. Dez 2004)

Hi, 
weiss jemand wir ein Bilateraler/Trilateraler Bildfilter funktioniert?   :idea: 

Ich hab mich schon dämlich gesucht danach.  :### 

Am besten mit Sourcecode in C oder JAVA.


----------



## EgonOlsen (9. Dez 2004)

Marv hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mich schon dämlich gesucht danach.


Das glaube ich...es heißt nämlich biLINEAR. Ein bilateraler Filter wäre einer, wo zwei Parteien drüber verhandeln...(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilateralismus).
Such mal nach bilinear...dann sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Dez 2004)

Deswegen kenn ich das nicht...


----------



## Marv (9. Dez 2004)

nene, das heist schon Bilateral...


----------



## EgonOlsen (10. Dez 2004)

Opps, stimmt...das gibt es tatsächlich. Sorry, hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------

